# HELP! Simonton Daylight Max or Milgard Tuscany



## Djinn415 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello, first time poster and desperately need some help.
I have contacted two reputable dealers that provided different bids. I am looking to replace all my bedroom windows that will eliminate outside noise as much as possible. I live near a freeway, train tracks, and have noisy neighbors. For you experts out there I was wondering which of the two window brands would be a better fit for the price.

Simonton Daylight Max - features include: dual pane, lowe, argon, super spacer, sound control, auto sense lock.

Total for 5 windows - $3150 Includes installation

Milguard Tuscany Series white vinyl dual glazed Low E/CLR Retrofit windows.

Total for 5 windows - $2800 Includes installation

FYI, I do know about laminated glass, quietline series, and storm breaker windows but the prices to upgrade to those are much more than I like to even spend.

So which one would you choose and why? Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2013)

Adding a second window on the inside can be far cheaper to install and better sound stopping and better r value.
http://www.soundisolationstore.com/research-reducing-exterior-noise
And welcome.


----------



## raldous (Mar 20, 2013)

Also be aware that the construction and/or insulation in the outside walls will play a significant role in blocking noise.


----------



## Djinn415 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the alternatives! I will look into that as well, but any opinions about the two will definitely help, thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't comment on the window brands, but what we see is when you hire window replacement specialist, they try to sell you not only on the quality of their window but how little dammage they do to the house and give as low a quote as they can.  The last thing they want to do is find anything that slows them down. We see people change windows do to leaking and when they have new they still have leaks and the installers just say the window isn't the problem.
So the quality of the window isn't so important as what they do when they install them.
Do they look for problems like rot and do they fix it and how much do they charge extra for that?
Do they they offer a brochure on how they install and is that installation the newest technology?


----------



## Djinn415 (Mar 20, 2013)

Good valid points, I will keep those in mind when my next consultant comes in to provide an estimate. A couple members from Gardenweb stated that the brands I have listed won't accomplish much with noise reduction, if that is true, any recommendations along the same price point?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 20, 2013)

I just you this to read. It's more about the thickness of the glass and the double sealed one only have 3mm and a air gap and the air gap dosn't help.
http://www.acousticalsurfaces.com/window-inserts/acoustical_window_inserts.htm?d=40


----------



## HomeSealed (Apr 11, 2013)

Good info from Neal, and some other very valid points as well. You mentioned that "sound control" is an option on the Simonton. What is that consisting of in this case? Most often it would be laminated glass, but perhaps it is the offset glass thickness? 
... If neither product that you are considering is with one of the 2 glass options above, you are likely to be disappointed in the performance as it pertains to sound.


----------



## Djinn415 (Apr 11, 2013)

I ultimately decided to go with the Simonton Day/Light Max w/ Sound Control. They are double pane windows with 1/8' and 3/16' thickness so I am definitely sure it will eliminate a lot of the outside noise compared to the old single pane windows I currently have. I think the stc rating is .34. I get them installed in 2 weeks. I'll let you guys know my experience.


----------



## msound1 (Mar 25, 2014)

So - how did the Simonton turn out?  We are in a similar quandary at the moment.


----------

